# IDQ 8's with Horns



## monkeyboy (Jun 12, 2007)

I have a set of IDQ 8's I am going to run with horns. They will be installed in the kicks, and crossed over from 90-1000 hz (approximately).

Would these speakers run best in that range in a sealed box, or IB vented outside the car?

If a sealed box would work best, what kind of volume should I shoot for?

Thanks.


----------



## ecbmxer (Dec 1, 2010)

Wouldn't happen to have a subaru would you?


----------



## monkeyboy (Jun 12, 2007)

No, this is going into my 1972 Porsche 914.


----------

